# Spitting oil



## donswheel (Oct 7, 2008)

Hi, new member here with a hydraulic log splitter problem. I have a Huskee 32 ton 9 HP splitter that started spitting oil out a hole in the oil tank plug. I noticed the splitter wasn't setting exactly level (Vertical Position) so I leveled it and that helped a little but not totally. Any ideas?
thanks in advance


----------



## CK-1 (Oct 7, 2008)

Did you recently change the oil and didn't seat the oil plug properly?..  I have a Huskee 22 Ton, and the manual says "I think", not to use any sort of tape on the threads.    I would check and see if the plug was installed or tightened correctly..


----------



## donswheel (Oct 7, 2008)

The oil is actually coming from a weep hole or tell-tale hole in the plug itself. I'm thinking to much pressure in the tank or something like that. I am not a hydraulic person.
Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Nixon (Oct 7, 2008)

Have You just recently serviced the oil reservoir ? Is it possible that it's over filled ?


----------



## kevin j (Oct 7, 2008)

probably over filled, especially if did some service.

Possible that the pump is sucking air around shaft seal, then compressing it through with the oil. When it gets to tank it expands, and foams up a bit, and pushes the released air out this vent. Sometimes carrying some oil with it.   Shaft seals often leak air in without leaking oil out. 

Depending on orientation I would change the plug to a pipe elbow or nipple and add a fitered breather. Get it up as high as possible.   Every cylinder stroke the air goes in and out to balance the rod steel volume difference, a few cubic inches. Every air in and out is bringiing dirt into your oil. A filter breather reduces that dirt ingression. 

k


----------



## donswheel (Oct 7, 2008)

Sounds like a good possibility, I will try the filter idea. I know it wasn't overfilled as I split up a huge oak that blew down in a storm and I had added oil prior to that. I had no problems with that operation, but I recently had another smaller oak blown down and was half way through it before this spitting started.
Thanks so much for the reply.


----------



## woodconvert (Oct 8, 2008)

donswheel said:
			
		

> Hi, new member here with a hydraulic log splitter problem. I have a Huskee 32 ton 9 HP splitter that started spitting oil out a hole in the oil tank plug. I noticed the splitter wasn't setting exactly level (Vertical Position) so I leveled it and that helped a little but not totally. Any ideas?
> thanks in advance



Is it over filled with oil??. You can't fill it to the tippy top of the tank. There needs to be room for expansion once the oil gets hot. Also, i've got the 35 ton and I "think" my plug is a vented plug. The system has to have a vent somewhere so if it is filled too high the oil will expel from that point. Check your fluid level and also check if that's a vented plug (small holes on the hex of the plug).


----------



## donswheel (Oct 8, 2008)

Thanks Wood Convert. According to my oil gage it wasn't overfilled and I was using it for a long period of time without any problem. The plug is a vented plug. I think Kevin J has the answer. Soon as I get to the parts store I am going to try to replace the vented plug with a breather extended up somewhat. I really appreciate your response. It's nice to have good people who care monitor the forum.


----------



## woodconvert (Oct 8, 2008)

donswheel said:
			
		

> Thanks Wood Convert. According to my oil gage it wasn't overfilled and I was using it for a long period of time without any problem. The plug is a vented plug. I think Kevin J has the answer. Soon as I get to the parts store I am going to try to replace the vented plug with a breather extended up somewhat. I really appreciate your response. It's nice to have good people who care monitor the forum.



Whatever works but the vented plug isn't the problem if you used it for some time with no problems. It would seem to me that if it's not over full with oil then it's gotta be sitting crooked. I know on my 35 ton the "full mark" is 1-1/2" to 2" below the top of the tank. If my tank is full to the mark (with the cylinder in) then there is no way oil should be compressed out of the breather. 

Keep us posted.


----------



## donswheel (Oct 8, 2008)

Now you could have something there. I did have to level the splitter when it was really putting out the oil and it did help but still every once in a while it would still spit. Thanks again


----------



## savageactor7 (Oct 8, 2008)

I have a hole in my fill plug that I figured was an overfill/overheated relief on the cheap valve. I don't think I ever ran it long enough to get overheated. Maybe it's just doing its job and there's nothing to worry about....I dunno.


----------



## woodconvert (Oct 9, 2008)

savageactor7 said:
			
		

> I have a hole in my fill plug that I figured was an overfill/overheated relief on the cheap valve. I don't think I ever ran it long enough to get overheated. Maybe it's just doing its job and there's nothing to worry about....I dunno.



I think it's your system vent...let's it breath. Whatever volume of oil leaves the tank to go into the cylinder it's gotta be replaces by that same volume of air less you get a vaccuum and then you'd collapse suction side lines. Gotta be vented...like the fuel cap on your car. It would be my guess that any oil being forced out of the breather is due to overfull/splitter not sitting level so when the cylinder returns forcing the oil back to the tank it's go nowhere else to go but out the breather.


----------



## donswheel (Oct 9, 2008)

I think you guys are right. I'm going to cut down a tree and check it out. Thanks


----------

